# Real Mpg Numbers From People Towing.



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have about 3000mi towing with my new to me 2000 f-250 with a 7.3 in it. I have been getting about 9.3 for a low and 11mpg for a high. The 11mpg trip was this week and kept speeds around 65mph no hills pretty flat. My dad claims with his duramax 08 pulling his 38ft bighorn at 12,500lbs he claims 12mpg driving 62mph.

When I first pulled in to the campground yesterday my nieghbor comes over and asks what year my truck is and how he has a 01 and loves his old 7.3. I ask him what kind of mileage he gets pulling his high profile 5er about 35 ft long I would guess. He says to me 13mpg. and he just checked it coming up the same highway I drove and got 10.6. I am only pulling 6000lbs and a regular camper not a big 5er.

Carey if you read this what do some of they duramax guys in your fleet get pulling large 5ers like the bighorn grossing 12-14k?

Duane


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

On the highway, keeping speeds between 60-65, and relatively flat terrain, I get around 10-11 mpg pulling my 290RLS with my '06 6.0L Ford F250 PSD. That's outfitted for a weekend or so of camping.

On the low side, I've seen 8-9 in when really pushing it, hilly terrain, or windy conditions. On the high side, more flat, babying the accelerator, I can squeak 11-12 mpg. All of these figures are highway.

Weight wise, I'm probably at around 8.5 to 9k for the trailer and around 9.5K for the truck.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Duanesz said:


> I have about 3000mi towing with my new to me 2000 f-250 with a 7.3 in it. I have been getting about 9.3 for a low and 11mpg for a high. The 11mpg trip was this week and kept speeds around 65mph no hills pretty flat. My dad claims with his duramax 08 pulling his 38ft bighorn at 12,500lbs he claims 12mpg driving 62mph.
> 
> When I first pulled in to the campground yesterday my nieghbor comes over and asks what year my truck is and how he has a 01 and loves his old 7.3. I ask him what kind of mileage he gets pulling his high profile 5er about 35 ft long I would guess. He says to me 13mpg. and he just checked it coming up the same highway I drove and got 10.6. I am only pulling 6000lbs and a regular camper not a big 5er.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet with my 312BH but I know when I've loaded my duramax(LBZ...NON EMISSIONED, no cat, nothing, egr blocked, no DPF) with my trailer and tractor weighing in around 10K I averaged 15 doing 70mph from Ohio to TN. Now, I have lots of mods, mild 50hp tow tune. This amount was hand calculated, I don't rely on the DIC for MPG. One of the main reasons I went with diesel is the MPG towing and the more HP the better mpg. I think with the drag created with the camper I may drop 1 or 2mpg but my camper will be lighter so we'll see in early Sept what type of numbers I average.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, you know I've seen a lot of it too. When we borrowed my parent's rig in 2006, their Dodge/Cummins trip computer reported a consistent 13mpg over 7000 miles. Hand calculated was right around 11 mpg!









My 08 Super duty was always within 0.5mpg between the hand calculated number and the trip computer.

Therefore, when we went camping together one time, we got to the campground and he was all smiles over his 13.5mpg and I was frowning over my 11 mpg with a smaller trailer..... In reality, I bet we were within 1 mpg of each other. I was worse, even with the OB because of the DPF, but the discrepancy was magnified by the trip computer.

So, here's my advice..... Unless you are hauling very long distances, go with the truck that you like and don't worry about it!!!

Even if the numbers were real, over a 300 mile trip, we are talking about 4 gallons of Diesel, or ~$12.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Even if the numbers were real, over a 300 mile trip, we are talking about 4 gallons of Diesel, or ~$12.


...love this! In the end, it is a couple cups of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I tow all the time with my _slightly_ modded 1500 Chevy. I get about 12-15 while towing and over 20 on the highway. But again, there have been some mods done, I am running a 6.0l VortecMax gas motor and a 5 speed allison tranny. I can say that I do _not_ legally pass New York state emissions, but with a lot of computer reprogramming and some additions and some items removed from the whole setup I am very happy with it.

I did tow my trailer with my brother's 2003 f250 with a 7.3 and I got 10mpg going from NY to DE. I was traveling at around 70 o the way there, and about 60 on the way back.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually get around 9mpg when towing - at least thats what my readout shows. Someday there will be a diesel <sigh>


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

TV = 2005 Ford F-250, Crew, 6.0 Diesel fulled loaded with 6 passengers and a few things in the back.

5er = newly acquired 2009 Keystone Cougar fully loaded minus the fresh water tanks. I'm guessing I'm close to 20k overall.

Trip = 20 miles south of DC to Ocean City, New Jersey; over 200 miles...average on the odometer read 11.1 mpg. I'll take it.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Keep the real world numbers coming . I was towing this same camper and stuff with a 03 f-150 and that got 7.5-8.5mpg. So I guess that 10-11mpg with this 7.3 is not to bad. I will be getting a custom tuned chip for it soon. The guys on the powerstroke forum say an easy 1-2mpg towing improvement. So it could be 12-13mpg after all and if thats the way it turns out I would be fine with that.

Duane


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

08 Tundra 5.7L, 8-10 average, 11.5 today with a tailwind thru Oklahoma and Kansas. Tailwind stopped and mileage dropped back to 10ish. I can baby it and get just over 10mpg, but making time and keeping up with traffic drops it back to the 8-9mpg range.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just got back from a 2 week vacation with the Outback. Computer in the F-350 (2008) said I got 10.8 mpg on this trip. That is really good considering I had EVERYTHING with me....4 motorcycles (one up front of truck)...Port-a-Boat...motor for boat...gas...generator....all the boot/helmet/etc for riding...dog...etc..etc..

Then remember that I went over the mountain pass in Oregon (NO small mountains here folks) twice and climbed to the VERY top of Crater Lake with the Outback and all my stuff.

Truck did very very well....can you tell I love my truck?

Here is a picture from Crater Lake. Pulled over to let the kids play in the snow and I ended up climbing up the snow bank as well.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

TV - 2001 Ford E350 extended with V-10

Trailer - 2007 26 RS

Passengers - 8 of us and occasionally some bicycles as well

We're averaging between 7-9 mpg depending if it's a headwind or tailwind. The van pulls great but it's just a big wall in the wind because of it's height.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

luverofpeanuts said:


> On the highway, keeping speeds between 60-65, and relatively flat terrain, I get around 10-11 mpg pulling my 290RLS with my '06 6.0L Ford F250 PSD. That's outfitted for a weekend or so of camping.
> 
> On the low side, I've seen 8-9 in when really pushing it, hilly terrain, or windy conditions. On the high side, more flat, babying the accelerator, I can squeak 11-12 mpg. All of these figures are highway.
> 
> Weight wise, I'm probably at around 8.5 to 9k for the trailer and around 9.5K for the truck.


I have the exact same truck as 'luverofpeanuts' and my numbers pretty much *run along the exact same lines*... I am pulling a 31FQBHS (35' Outback 5th wheel)

Bryan


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have about the same camper as Scott Z (26 ft no slide), but like Duanesz (his former TV)I tow with an 03 F150 5.4L with 3.55 and I have seen a hand-calculated average of about 8.3 mpg over three trips and about 3,500 miles this summer. I can get over 9 and close to 7 so I figure 8 mpg average when I am calculating fuel cost (by far the biggest piece of the $ travelling budget). I am considering a 2000 Excursion Ltd with 6.8L V10 for $8,000 (90K), but not for better mileage (I'd say I'd be comparable to scottZ's E350 V10). I'd be making a change for more passenger room, more torque, and a stronger overall 3/4 ton towing platform. I hear the V10 never passes any gas stations, but really my 5.4L in town doesn't do too good on gas either. My TV is not my daily driver, and for that I am thankful (I have a hail damaged 2004 Pontiac Vibe for my 300 mile weekly commute).


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> I have about 3000mi towing with my new to me 2000 f-250 with a 7.3 in it. I have been getting about 9.3 for a low and 11mpg for a high. The 11mpg trip was this week and kept speeds around 65mph no hills pretty flat. My dad claims with his duramax 08 pulling his 38ft bighorn at 12,500lbs he claims 12mpg driving 62mph.
> 
> When I first pulled in to the campground yesterday my nieghbor comes over and asks what year my truck is and how he has a 01 and loves his old 7.3. I ask him what kind of mileage he gets pulling his high profile 5er about 35 ft long I would guess. He says to me 13mpg. and he just checked it coming up the same highway I drove and got 10.6. I am only pulling 6000lbs and a regular camper not a big 5er.
> 
> ...


They get 11-12 pretty often depending on the year. Chevy is the mpg leader. some model years those dmax's get even better than 12 towing big horns. A cummins will do 9.5-10.5 and fords will do 9-9.5 pulling those big horns.

Im pulling a 42 foot park model today. It weighs about 12000. Its 13 feet tall. Its mage backwards so the front is actually the rear. That way when its parked the hitch doesnt show. So I have a 13 foot flat wall im pulling. Had wind thru Mn. and ND today. Just fueled.... lol I got 7.03 mpg for the last 900 miles.. Thats the worst ive ever gotten. Im slowing to less than 50mph on the western dakota hills.. Boy cant wait for the rockies. Im heading to kamloops, bc. Im in Dickinson, ND tonight. Still got a good 1200 to go. Im figuring if I avg 7.5 I will be lucky.

Most all people including rv haulers go off of there readouts. Those vary from time to time no matter what people say. I do the old school calculator method. I have never gotten above 11 in 360000 miles of rv hauling no matter what ive pulled. Ive had guys tell me there 2006 dodge dually gets 13-14 towing. I know for a fact they are full of bs.

Carey


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

2006 F-250 Powerstroke Diesel Crew Cab Short Bed 4x4 - hand calculated for over 50,000 miles of towing our Outback 26RKS averages *11.2 mpg*.

I actually have a Dell laptop computer mounted in my truck cab using a Jotto Desk, and have set up an Excel spreadsheet where I enter the odometer mileage, engine hours, gallons of fuel purchased, and amount paid. The spreadsheet then calculates a number of items for me including MPG, number of hours the engine has been running, and my average speed. I've done this since the day I bought the truck new in April 2006.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

2004 Dodge Cummins 60,000 miles and I get 13 mpg towing. I have a banks exhaust and k&n cold air intake. Every year my mileage seems to improve a little as the truck gets broke in.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in the nines, by the readout and hand calculated.







I might get over ten on a flat highway...until it regens







Oh well, maybe it'll improve with more breakin.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Well about 280 miles home and one fill up 10.6mpg. I was not taking it to easy either keeping up with traffic and if I was in the fast lane on the hills I got into it pretty good so I did not hold up traffic.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Below is a cut and insert from a spreadsheet that I used to track our trip to the Grand Canyon this summer. First column is the date of the fillup, Second column is the location, third column is the number of gallons, fourth column is the price per gallon, fifth column is the total cost for the fill up. I traveled exactly 6145 miles on this trip through all kinds of terrain, mountains, plains, hills, very heavy head winds for much of the trip (never had a tailwind







). If you add up column three, I used 591.3 gallons of diesel. Do the math, and the mileage was about 10.4 mpg.

I have a 5.9 liter Cummins, trailer was loaded to the gills with gear, probably weighed at least 6500 lbs. Traveled anywhere from 65 to 70 MPH (OK, I admit 75 mph on occasion







). Trip computer said I was getting 12.2 mpg at the end, so it was wrong. The numbers below do not lie.

DAN

24-Jun	Clarence, New York	22.79	3.239	$73.82
28-Jun	Sandusky, Ohio 34.977	2.779	$97.20
28-Jun	Greenfield, Indiana	28.539	2.949	$84.16
29-Jun	Foristell, MO 26.988	2.779	$75.00
29-Jun	Foristell, MO 3.369	2.779	$9.36
29-Jun	Higginsville, MO	15.254	2.799	$42.70
29-Jun	Salina, KS 20.668	2.969	$61.36
30-Jun	Colby, KS 20.544	3.019	$62.02
30-Jun	Bennett, CO 22.573	2.859	$64.54
1-Jul	Grand Junction, CO	25.008	2.999	$75.00
1-Jul	Durango, CO 18.508	2.999	$55.51
3-Jul	Cortez, CO 11.796	3.029	$35.73
3-Jul	Kayenta, AZ 15.86	2.999	$47.56
3-Jul	Jacob Lake, AZ 19.605	3.379	$66.25
8-Jul	Jacob Lake, AZ 15.205	3.379	$51.38
10-Jul	Springdale, UT 9.208	3.039	$27.98
13-Jul	Bryce Canyon, UT	10.71	3.099	$33.19
13-Jul	Utah 25.217	3.199	$80.67
16-Jul	Clifton, CO 22.235	2.999	$66.68
16-Jul	Bennett, CO 24.797	2.899	$71.89
17-Jul	WaKeeney, KS 28.152	2.919	$82.18
17-Jul	Andover, KS 25.742	2.899	$74.63
18-Jul	Oak Grove, MO 22.57	2.719	$61.37
18-Jul	St Louis, MO 15.93	2.699	$43.00
20-Jul	Leavenworth, IN 28.746	3.069	$88.22
20-Jul	Burbank, OH 25.092	2.989	$75.00
20-Jul	Angola, NY 22.805	3.129	$71.36
22-Jul	Glenville, NY 28.38	3.099	$87.95


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just remember there is a huge difference between a 13 foot by 35 foot+ 13000lb big horn and a 7-9000 lb 9 foot tall outback all..

Those large 5ers can just punish you when the wind blows. I have pulled big horns into 40 mph headwinds and have gotten 8mpg. I stuggle to even do 55mph sometimes with those dudes on the flats. A 40mph headwind is like a no biggie with a trailer like an outback comparred to a big 5er.

Carey


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got back from a trip to Niagara Falls from Virginia. Averaged a little over 9mpg.

2010 F150 5.4 towing 28RSS.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been seeing 12-13 and this last trip returning from OC, Md we were cruising near 75 at times, we got 14.6 on the lie o meter.

truck and trailer in signature, near 18k loaded.

Jim


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

We just got home from a round trip to California from Ontario, Canada. Generally we drove down I44/I40 and across to L.A., then up to San Fran, then up I15 to I70 through NV, CO, etc. on our way home.
I have a 2010 Chev 2500 HD Diesel and pull a 26RS Outback with 5 passengers and cargo and extra fuel.
My calculations and records show 32 fuel stops for a total of 558.2 US gallons used over 6757.4 miles equalling a trip average of 12.1 US mpg (14.1 Imperial mpg). I think that is pretty darn good for a truck that is only 6 months new. I am happy. I am more than happy how it performed on hills and mountains. Normal rpm around 1650 at 65 mph.
(I won't even mention the little unexpected hill climb in San Francisco with the trailer, by accident of course. Piece of cake. I'll bet that turned a few heads. Tourists...







)


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

I average between 8 and 9 mpg with the setup in my signature. That is a very "be prepared for anything" loaded camper, truck, and all of us ready to go!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Wow I like to see the older rigs out their still working/playing. I was at Palo Duro Canyon this summer and my neighbor had a dodge extra cab dually. It was like a 91 model. He had about 250,000+ miles on it and he was towing a 30 foot fifth wheel just fine. I am sure still thinking about a 7.3 Ford for a "new to me" TV. I found an 03 E350 van with one...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

11.3 to 12.9 Around town, light highway.
6.2 to 8.0 Pulling the Nimitz, loaded.

For the amount of towing we do, I'm OK with it. We HAVE to be able to haul 6 plus two dogs, and we HAVE to have 4 wheel drive. With that criteria, they arent too many dogs left in the fight. I wish Ford didnt stop making the Excursions.







.gif[/img]


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

GO WEST said:


> Wow I like to see the older rigs out their still working/playing. I was at Palo Duro Canyon this summer and my neighbor had a dodge extra cab dually. It was like a 91 model. He had about 250,000+ miles on it and he was towing a 30 foot fifth wheel just fine. I am sure still thinking about a 7.3 Ford for a "new to me" TV. I found an 03 E350 van with one...


We have really enjoyed our old Ford! We call her "Ole Mule"! We bought her used from the second owner who used her in his business. (still have some body work bumps and dings to fix). I should have added that 8 to 9 mpg is typical if I keep it between 60 to 65, closer to 60. That is right at 2000 rpms. "Ole Mule" has the 4.10 rear gear in her. The previous owner claimed, and I know people who I trust which know him, that the engine and transmission have never been rebuilt. Just oil changes with Shell Rotella every 5000 miles and transmission serviced every 50000 miles. "Ole Mule" almost clocked her 356,000th mile last week. She will get that at Labor Day! I can believe the engine going that distance but I am a little more reserved about the transmission but I guess it is possible.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I average 9.3-9.5mpg hand calc'd with the 91 perf/tow tune loaded up and a load of 91oct. (or greater) fuel. I can get 10.0-10.5 if the winds are favorable. With the 87oct tune loaded up I drop to around 8-8.5mpg which is about the same as stock except power, shifts and throttle response are all better. I always tow at 65mph, depending on the road and its' conditions.

-CC


----------



## Escalade Steve (May 10, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> I have about 3000mi towing with my new to me 2000 f-250 with a 7.3 in it. I have been getting about 9.3 for a low and 11mpg for a high. The 11mpg trip was this week and kept speeds around 65mph no hills pretty flat. My dad claims with his duramax 08 pulling his 38ft bighorn at 12,500lbs he claims 12mpg driving 62mph.
> 
> When I first pulled in to the campground yesterday my nieghbor comes over and asks what year my truck is and how he has a 01 and loves his old 7.3. I ask him what kind of mileage he gets pulling his high profile 5er about 35 ft long I would guess. He says to me 13mpg. and he just checked it coming up the same highway I drove and got 10.6. I am only pulling 6000lbs and a regular camper not a big 5er.
> 
> ...


I've got a 2000 F-350 Dually with the 7.3L in it and pull a 31FRKS 5th wheel. I pulled her from Atlanta to Los Angeles and got anywhere from 9-11 mpg depending on terrain. These seem to be very common numbers.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

10-11 MPG 1998 Dodge ram 2500 12V Diesel NV4500 transmission. 2006 21RS. Winding Alaska roads going the speed limit, 55 or 65.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

stock 2001 F350 dually with 7.3L and 4:10 rearend. i get between 8 and 12mpg at around 70mph. mostly around 10 mpg.

grossing almost 19K


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been averaging between 8-9 according to the digital read-out. Going down hill I get around 99.99. Again according to the digital read-out.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

You mean like this? I thought I was the only one who got mileage that good and at 60mph also.

My most recent was 14.6 coming home from Ocean City, MD, a little over 200 miles adn we were doing bout 70-75 at times.

We just cam e upi to Bar Harbor, ME and got 12.0. Just over 600 miles and I hit the scale when we left the house. WOW







we were just under 19,000lbs GCVW. YES 9.5 TONS, cruise set at 70-72mph.

Jim


----------

